# What kind of bottom bracket on a 2013 ZW5 and what do I need to install Ultegra 11Sp



## NorCal FNG (Dec 29, 2012)

Saving my pennies to surprise my wife with a Ultegra 11 speed group for her 2013 ZW5. Am I going to need an adapter to fit the Ultegra crankset to fit this frame or is it bolt up?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## riccardo123 (May 29, 2014)

I am not certain your spec is the same (I am based in England), but over here you would definitely need an adapter. The recommended ones seem to be Praxis Works, and KCNC. I have ridden both (not on a Felt) and they are fine, but I haven't used one for any length of time, so the key advantage people say these have, which is durability, is untested by me.


----------



## NorCal FNG (Dec 29, 2012)

The 2013 ZW5 does not have BB30 so I am not sure it needs an adapter. Anyone know for sure if it has a standard english bottom bracket?

Thanks

Dave


----------



## Z'mer (Oct 28, 2013)

NorCal FNG said:


> The 2013 ZW5 does not have BB30 so I am not sure it needs an adapter. Anyone know for sure if it has a standard english bottom bracket?


Here's the specs 
ZW5 - Felt Bicycles

The BB will be english threads for sure. The only other possibility is italian, and that's not used by any large volume bike manufacturers, especially outside of Italy.


----------

